# Marijuana & sexual side effects?



## hobokin (Jun 23, 2006)

Alrighty, here is my question. My girlfriend smoked marijuana a few days ago, and the night after she smoked we had sex. Well, normally she climaxes fairly easily, but that night she wasn't able to climax. It's happened before, though, so we didn't think much of it.  Then a few nights later we tried again, and failed. It happened again tonight. I've heard and read that marijuana can affect your sexual pleasure and cause you to not experience as much pleasure or to not be able to climax? Is any of this true? Does marijuana have any sexual side effects? If so, what are they and how long do they last? I've tried looking for the answer to my questions on google, but it's hard to find much info on it. If you have any info, please let me know, it'd be really helpful the both of us. Thanks!


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 23, 2006)

well that sucks for you.  I have never heard anything about pot not being able to make someone climax.  Maybe it may be something totally differant.  I know that me and my wife both smoke and it does NOT do that to us.  To us pot has a good side affect.


----------



## Ganj (Jun 23, 2006)

I think sexual activity while high feels rinky dinky doo amazing.


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah I agree with Ganj..

But overall, i think MAYBE marijuana can effect sexual activities negativley. Is your girlfriend a heavy smoker? If not, then NO it probably wasn't the cause of her inability to climax. My girlfriend is a heavy smoker like me and it definently hasn't been lessening her sexual drive. Definently.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 23, 2006)

When me and my wife smoke pot we get turned on easy.  But I wish the best for you and your girlfriend hobokin.


----------



## Kabuta (Jun 24, 2006)

Ok ok yes I have prob. smoked like over a few hundred times and either messed around or had sex. I have noticed that when I am smoking on my dank buds that her and I can have orgasms all day long over and over and over. If you get to where you dont want to anymore. You just fire up another bowl and it turns on the sexual activity. By the end of the day it will be the best orgasm you have ever had. If you smoke beaster or mids, It can make you feel not half as good. Nothing will be as good as the dank. 

Get dank buds then you and her will be 100% guranteed.


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 24, 2006)

Try not to imagine pot smoking as some life altering experience.  Chemically speaking, there is no correlation between smoking weed and a decrease in sexual performance or feeling.  THC builds up in fatty cells, and can affect ones ability to produce sperm, but not permanently.  Did she worry about pot affecting her ability before this happened?  Chance are that if she did, you've basically got a case of the ol' placebo affect, given that an orgasm has more to do with your mind than it does with the sensations alone.


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 25, 2006)

Doesn't look like he's going to be responding..


----------



## Ganj (Jun 25, 2006)

Poor fella


----------



## hobokin (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello all. Sorry it took so long to respond. Thanks for all the help, guys. We solved our problem this morning, which is good because it was starting to drive us both crazy. I guess it had nothing to do with the pot after all. I guess all the crap I heard was just **. Thanks for the help, though. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 25, 2006)

Solving problems can be so much fun. 

S. H.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2006)

Ganj said:
			
		

> Wrong hole, eh?


 
This thread has been very entertaining. Dr. Ruth on weed. I know I wasn't an alter boy before getting married and after marriage learned more (sometimes more than I wanted to know). Women just go through changes man. Nothing to do with herb. So many things can give and take away the ability to climax. Stress, Alcohol excess, you name it. So no worries and if at first you don't succeed try again and again and again and again.......


----------



## hobokin (Jul 3, 2006)

lol thanks guys.


----------



## skunk (Jul 3, 2006)

maybe like some people already said its all in her head when you break the bowl or joint out (oh no here comes the minute man lol) .


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> (oh no here comes the minute man lol) .


 
some days us men are just in a hurry.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

and some days us girls just wish you'd hurry up  



sounds like maybe the gf was trying too hard....you gotta let it flow....not worry about the end result...and before you know it....well you know


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 3, 2006)

hmmm so intersting lol dont you just love being high and having good sex...i know i do lol


----------



## skunk (Jul 3, 2006)

ldylunatic . we know what speak up lol.ihave no idear.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 4, 2006)

Kabuta said:
			
		

> I have noticed that when I am smoking on my dank buds that her and I can have orgasms all day long over and over and over. If you get to where you dont want to anymore. You just fire up another bowl and it turns on the sexual activity.
> 
> Get dank buds then you and her will be 100% guranteed.


 

hhmm...

What strain is it???


----------



## skateNsmoke (Jul 4, 2006)

it probably just wasnt good as sex as usual its always different makes n models sometimes its hot and hard poundin sometimes its slowly paddle the orgasm boat down the river if anything budz makes it better but u get tired easily bud always stirs up the beasts in us all


----------



## Ganj (Jul 24, 2006)

Haha, you do get tired easily.

That's why it's better if the girl is buzzed, too, or else you just embarass yourself


----------



## Spider (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh yea the seeds, that&#8217;s the main thing that kills the little buggers isn&#8217;t it.  I remember when chilling at an old dealers place (he was in the squatters), we had just finished sorting out all the pips (it was a bad month so all I could get was jutt, many seeds n' stalks with crappy highs) when some random dude came through, took the hand full and munched them all.  I rate he was sick of having children and went with the MJ seed method.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah that`s what i was thinking.lol.
but don`t let the phychological aspect to it,i.e worrying about the previous "failed atempts". which then takes control and you won`t get "satisfaction" for your deprived wife,lol.
"I" personally get turned on easier when i`ve had a puff,and i`d say the majority would say the same.
good news on the success man ,Keep it up/no pun intended :48: :bong2: :stoned: :ccc:​


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 15, 2007)

WOW
I actually had the exact opposite of your problem...
Me and my ex...whenever we had sex, I could never make her naturally climax...I made her climax supposedly twice completely naturally, and I am the only guy to do that soo far to her.
Well, she came to my house like 8 months after we broke up, because she said she was gonna move, last goodbye winkydink, yada yada, and so I was smoking when she showed and offered her a few hits, because she hardly smokes. She took a few hits, and she said that she was pretty high.
Well...we had sex. She went off WICKED easy when we did it...It wasnt even that hard, and it took me longer then it did her, and like I said, when we had sex, she was the last to climax, and it wasnt natural...if you know what I mean lol  
Well, we then had sex a few weeks after that, she RANDOMLY showed up at my house while I was still in bed, let herself in, and slipped into bed with me.
She didnt go off...I did. And this was so early in the morning, that I didnt have time to get up and smoke before she came over, so basically I went at it stone sober, and SUCKED.
So moral of the story....have sex high :bong: ...ITS BETTER lol


----------



## FEELDZofGREEN (May 20, 2007)

dude, i had the same problem, when i get stoned it takes ALOT longer for me to get off, and im only 19, so i know its not me, but now when i get high i dont even try, cause by the time i get off, my highs gone, and im ready to goto sleep, but i dont know what the binky it is either, but as soon as some1 finds out lemme know    

 oh yeah when im blazed, i have a bad tendency of thinking about other things during sex, like work, my field, or anything else of that matter so that might have something to do with it


----------



## turtledro (May 20, 2007)

hobokin said:
			
		

> Alrighty, here is my question. My girlfriend smoked marijuana a few days ago, and the night after she smoked we had sex. Well, normally she climaxes fairly easily, but that night she wasn't able to climax. It's happened before, though, so we didn't think much of it.  Then a few nights later we tried again, and failed. It happened again tonight. I've heard and read that marijuana can affect your sexual pleasure and cause you to not experience as much pleasure or to not be able to climax? Is any of this true? Does marijuana have any sexual side effects? If so, what are they and how long do they last? I've tried looking for the answer to my questions on google, but it's hard to find much info on it. If you have any info, please let me know, it'd be really helpful the both of us. Thanks!




*whistles enzyte tune*


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 20, 2007)

it`s phsychological man, try thinking that it`s TOO easy to get off when your stoned. see if that works.....


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 20, 2007)

Turtledro , i think that was the best reply to a post i have ever seen ! made me laugh my *** off ! " here's BOB " 



i love it , PEACE


----------



## turtledro (May 20, 2007)

lol, that commecial is so annoying


----------



## Kindbud (May 20, 2007)

turtledro said:
			
		

> *whistles enzyte tune*


lmao oh my god lol


----------



## herbman (May 20, 2007)

botttm line i never had problems in bed while being high....best feeling in the world


----------



## Raven-X (Jun 8, 2007)

I can cause no orgasim if you focus too hard on it (no pun intended). Like she said, " Just let it flow", an well it all comes out in the in (that time pun was intended). But for me everything is heightened. From the kisses to everything else.


----------



## nelgamil (Jun 13, 2007)

hobokin said:
			
		

> Alrighty, here is my question. My girlfriend smoked marijuana a few days ago, and the night after she smoked we had sex. Well, normally she climaxes fairly easily, but that night she wasn't able to climax. It's happened before, though, so we didn't think much of it.  Then a few nights later we tried again, and failed. It happened again tonight. I've heard and read that marijuana can affect your sexual pleasure and cause you to not experience as much pleasure or to not be able to climax? Is any of this true? Does marijuana have any sexual side effects? If so, what are they and how long do they last? I've tried looking for the answer to my questions on google, but it's hard to find much info on it. If you have any info, please let me know, it'd be really helpful the both of us. Thanks!



i dont think that it has that side effect, if anything it makes sex better...:ccc:


----------



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

problem climaxing huh... it happens to all women.. sometimes it's cos they are bored... or tired.. or not really into it... or sometimes it's cos it feels so good... that we just go numb.. and it's sad.. cos your so close to getting it.. but you don't.. like a tease.   now sex and weed.. that is a lil different... sometimes it can help out.. sometimes it can put a damper on things. because depending what your smoking your moods can go either way.. now don't get me wrong.. cos gettin a lil sumpthin sumpthin when high.. can get really hott....


----------



## Tarcisius (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't think being high has a whole lot of direct effect on sex, other than maybe increasing how much you want it. Don't get me wrong, I've had some incredible sex whilst high, but I've also had perfectly amazing sex sober.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 24, 2007)

women are soooo complicated man. when you think you`ve got got them figured out, they do the exact opposite of what you thought:hairpull: 
but stoned or not, it all ends up the same(pun intended,lol)
:angrywife:


----------



## Strawhat (Jun 27, 2007)

hobokin said:
			
		

> Alrighty, here is my question. My girlfriend smoked marijuana a few days ago, and the night after she smoked we had sex. Well, normally she climaxes fairly easily, but that night she wasn't able to climax. It's happened before, though, so we didn't think much of it.  Then a few nights later we tried again, and failed. It happened again tonight. I've heard and read that marijuana can affect your sexual pleasure and cause you to not experience as much pleasure or to not be able to climax? Is any of this true? Does marijuana have any sexual side effects? If so, what are they and how long do they last? I've tried looking for the answer to my questions on google, but it's hard to find much info on it. If you have any info, please let me know, it'd be really helpful the both of us. Thanks!


It's quite the opposite, marihuana is an afrodisiac for women, or men. You are much more sensitive, it feels better, and you can go at it much longer. Also you get much harder and bigger than normally. Ofcourse you need a good setting and be in a good mood, because thc amplifies that. 

That said, were you actually high while doing it, or did you mean you smoked like a day before you had sex? Because your senses become temporarly duller after you come down.. just for a few days


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 28, 2007)

When i first had sex "when i was high", it was by far the best out of all the many great times i have had with my girlfriend.


----------



## Bud Smoker$ Only (Jul 12, 2007)

high sex all the way babayyy


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

Everyone of you are mad:hairpull:...LOL!





> Ok ok yes I have prob. smoked like over a few hundred times and either messed around or had sex. I have noticed that when I am smoking on my dank buds that her and I can have orgasms all day long over and over and over. If you get to where you dont want to anymore. You just fire up another bowl and it turns on the sexual activity. By the end of the day it will be the best orgasm you have ever had. If you smoke beaster or mids, It can make you feel not half as good. Nothing will be as good as the dank.


Are you selling something.:confused2:





> you gotta let it flow


Tell THAT to your girlfriend...lol.





> :huh:.........:spit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

ahahahahah! that was like a sum up man. Threads most funniest posts, wow. I'm about crying lol. I need to smoke a lil more after this haha. To be honest i think that marijuana increases sexual pleasure. But you do have to keep in mind everyone gets affected different. Some may get a downer and it may drop their sexual turn on. Some it may increase it.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you very much everyone for all your input.

After having to delete a few posts because of crudeness and edit a few because of language, I'm closing this thread.

I let it go to see if it would stay mature. It didn't.

We'll not do it again.

Lesson learned.


----------

